# HMPK Spawn Log



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

The pair Rasputin and Giselle both HMPK. They spawned and was successful the eggs hatched, he is a great father!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a pic of the embrace


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful pair and congrats on the fry!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow you spawned them, Sweet! Hope all goes well


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. 
Now the real fun begins ..... raising fry

Good luck.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck with your spawn, we will be looking LOL!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

How did it go? any swimmers?


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

So far so great! They are free swimming, and some are eating microworms!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Baby fishies! Yay! lol


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait for pics! Plakats are my favourites!


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

How are the fry doing? Would love to see pictures!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

There doing great I don't have as many as my other spawn... I would love to get some pictures to but I camera battery died and there like 15 bucks so I have to wait to get to the store...


----------

